# My 9 weeks baby girl Maltese following me like a shadow everywhere



## Kate_no (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi guys,
It's been a week since we welcomed our little puppy home. She is the sweetest girl ever. What worries me is she wants 100% of my attention all the time. I can't leave her alone even to go to the bathroom without her whining & crying. Also, she cries when the lights go off and wants to sleep next to me. I need to find a way to make her a little bit more confident to sometimes do her own things because right now working, reading, cooking, doing etc.. that does not involve her is very difficult.

I would really appreciate your tips!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations on your new little Malt. Nine weeks of age is a bit young for her to be away from her Mother since reputable Breeders won't release a Toy Breed before they reach 12 weeks of age. Not sure what to tell you about her not wanting to be without you but I am sure that others will be along to advise you. Not sure whether or not you are Crate Training her since she seems to be following you wherever you go.


----------



## Kate_no (Aug 9, 2021)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Congratulations on your new little Malt. Nine weeks of age is a bit young for her to be away from her Mother since reputable Breeders won't release a Toy Breed before they reach 12 weeks of age. Not sure what to tell you about her not wanting to be without you but I am sure that others will be along to advise you. Not sure whether or not you are Crate Training her since she seems to be following you wherever you go.


now, this is embarrassing, my miscalculation, she is born on the 17th of May 2021, which makes her 12 weeks and 1 day old... I got her a week ago. I have not yet crate trained her, she also has a puppy pen.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Great idea if you put a Crate into the Puppy Pen which I believe others have done as well. Crate training is a great way to potty train a new Puppy and many are strong advocates of doing so. I did not have an actual Puppy Pen since I did not have the room but we crate trained all of our Puppies from the time that we got them and they all did very well.


----------



## SouthernBelles (Feb 16, 2017)

I think the Maltese were meant to be carried all day on our arms. They are the sweetest and spoil quickly. They love soft plush chew toys ( I buy organic baby toys), make sure you leave them alone for frequent intervals, and they do need about 18 hours of sleep. Good luck and ENJOY you puppy time!!! 💕


----------

